# كنت عايز كتاب Heat Exchanger Network Synthesis ضرورى جداً



## conan1987 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كنت عايز كتاب 
Heat Exchanger Network Synthesis: Process Optimization by Energy and Resource Analysis
By Uday V. Shenoy
Published by Gulf Professional Publishing, 1995
ISBN 0884153916, 9780884153917
علشان مشروع التخرج 
فياريت العنده الكتاب يرفعوا 
و شكراً


----------



## conan1987 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كنت عايز كتاب 
Heat Exchanger Network Synthesis: Process Optimization by Energy and Resource Analysis
By Uday V. Shenoy
Published by Gulf Professional Publishing, 1995
ISBN 0884153916, 9780884153917
علشان مشروع التخرج 
فياريت العنده الكتاب يرفعوا 
و شكراً


----------



## salem001 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ / الكريم
ارجوا ان يكون هذا الكتاب به ماتريد لاننى لم اجد الكتاب المذكور اعلاه.

http://www.mediafire.com/?xald1wmexdv
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم / salem001


----------



## conan1987 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks ya basha


----------



## aly_zz (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب القيم و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## salem001 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا واجبنا نحوى بعض 
وبارك الله فيك على ردك الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------

